# Predict the score and get rep points



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

These game threads have been pretty poor effort lately, let's get back into predicting the scores. 

I posted this in the "Guess the Score Archive", but if your prediction is the closest to the final score, I will give you rep points. Dre will also give you rep points, and hopefully others who participated in predicting the score will give rep points aswell.

So thats almost 20 rep points (at least) for predicting the correct score . 

Also, if your really close, I might donate points aswell


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Dallas 112
Houston 102


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Also, if your really close, I might donate points aswell



Stingy S.O.B...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> Dallas 112
> Houston 102


In the game thread, I probably should of specified that aswell


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I should get it for correctly picking the Mavs to lose though that is the only good thing to come out oof the Rockets game. :curse:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The closest as far as raw points goes was *DHarris34Phan* for the Rockets game. Someone rep that man.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Mavsman* won a close decision for the Lakers game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*TheFuture7* won for the Bucks game.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> The closest as far as raw points goes was *DHarris34Phan* for the Rockets game. Someone rep that man.


*I'm shocked, I didn't know I was such a good predictor :biggrin: ...SOMEBODY REP ME! *:banana:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Today, *Mavs Dude* was the closest predictor

I am unsticking this thread, but I will put a small note in every game thread to remind you that the competition is still on


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*_Dre_* won for the Bobcats game. Rep me.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Whats the go with this, I have got closest to the score twice amd only have 1 rep point, WTF is up with that! :curse: :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

aussiewill said:


> Whats the go with this, I have got closest to the score twice amd only have 1 rep point, WTF is up with that! :curse: :biggrin:


 I guess noone actually reps for it.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry for my ignorance, but what are in fact rep points ?


----------

